# Hello and Train identification!



## Curch (Jul 25, 2013)

Hello everyone. I am a large vintage toy collector. I recently purchased a lot of toys and these trains were included. I know nothing at all about them but I would like to put everything back together and see what I have here. Maybe make a nice train collection for my children. I just don't know where to start. Any help would be great. This is what I just picked up.









Thank you!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks like you have quite a nice collection that would build a huge
layout...in HO scale.

It wasn't possible to make out what was in the boxed items so it
would be helpful if you would list what they are. Athearn is considered
a good brand. There is at least one car by Varney that goes back decades.
There are several locomotives poking their noses out but
not enough to know much about them. Handle those with
care. They are easily damaged as are any cars out of boxes.

You have a large amount of what appears to be 
Atlas flex track and a good number of turnouts. 

All in all you have quite a bit of value in those boxes.
Store them in a clean dry area.

Once we have more information about the individual
items you can get better advice on value. Or if you
want to use it to build a layout this is the place that
will help you.

Don


----------



## Curch (Jul 25, 2013)

Don,
Thank you for replying. I went through one box and took some better pics of what I found. The stuff is dusty. But who knows, this may be a collectors dream. . Any info will be great mi am going to try and go through all the boxes within the next couple of days

Here is from one box.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

That looks like too much trouble!! You need to box it all up and send it all to me!!! 

Actually, you have some really good stuff!!! 

More pictures would be great.

Also, with the locomotives, find out what brand they are. If they have been sitting for a year or more, it would be a good idea to do some PM. Remove all the old grease, clean and re-lube them.

Have fun!!!


----------



## Curch (Jul 25, 2013)

I am going to try to post more pics of the other boxes in the next few days. What do you suggest for cleaning? I know nothing about trains. I don't want to break or ruin anything

Thank you for your help


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

I did see a few boxes that are kits. The Silver Streak and the Campbell are good kits. There are also a few more kit boxes in there there that could be good.
Are these still un-built? Does it look like all the parts and instructions are there (if un-built)?


----------



## Curch (Jul 25, 2013)

hello. I only went through one box so far. The one that I shown that with all the pieces on the table. I have no idea about the other stuff yet. Hopefully this week I will get to work on this a bit. So much stuff. I found yet another box that isn't pictured  I will keep this thread updated with new pics as I go through everything. Thank you for responding.


----------



## Curch (Jul 25, 2013)

Well, I went through the large box of track tonight. WOW! I think I have enough track to go across the entire us . Now, my next stop is all the engines and cars. I saved the most fun for last. I will keep everyone that is following posted. For now, here is a pick from the box I went through tonight.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's a nice bundle of track!  Time to build a RR!


----------



## Curch (Jul 25, 2013)

Maybe someday


----------



## Curch (Jul 25, 2013)

Sorry for the delay in pics! I went to the national toy train museum today in ronks, pa. Awesome place. Www.nttmuseum.org if anyone is interested. 

My next question is, what is best to use to clean the trains? Many of the engines feel oily by the wheels. I have many engines. Also, many of he trains are by athearn. Any good online pictorial guides I can use to help and piece everything in the right place?

Thank you


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

That steamer needs some TLC, but it dose have my name on it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

http://hoseeker.net/

Maybe this will help you a little. :smokin:


----------



## Curch (Jul 25, 2013)

thank you.....thats a nice site!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Your welcome.

You can search on e bay too and watch the items to find out what the market will bring.
But you never know what something will go for on e bay, it depends on who is bidding.

Edit, whoops I see your keeping them.

Ask here for help in maintaining or fixing them someone should know and help you out.:smokin:


----------



## Curch (Jul 25, 2013)

Yeah, I am keeping them. I know nothing at all about trains! I was always interested, but never had any. I do need to learn how to work on them. I am totally clueless!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Come into my parlor said the...train nut to the neophyte....

Beware. It's habit forming. And you always want more. One of
these days the DEA is going to look into our 'drug' and no telling.

Seriously, tho...you can't find a more absorbing and enjoyable
indoor hobby, often shared by others in the family.
It has many different factors. Some, like me,
enjoy creating little bits of scenery. Some Like complex operations
switching cars and making up trains. And some just like to
watch a train go round and round.

You have a nice stock of very good track to begin your layout. First,
to gain knowledge, create a small simple layout and run a few
of the trains. That will inspire you to more complex designs and
most likely as a result you will have a long list of questions for the experienced
guys here.

And by all means, read thru the various informative forums and
threads here. See the layout pics and videos. 

And have fun.

Don


----------



## Curch (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks Don. My wife would like me to put one up under the tree for Christmas. So I guess thats a good start 

Joe


----------



## Curch (Jul 25, 2013)

Well, a year has gone by and these are still sitting in boxes. I must start working on all of this stuff!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Are you thinking of building a layout or of selling?
What little we've seen of your treasure says you
have enough for a quite large layout. 

Either way, you'll find willing assistance here on
the Forum.

Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Start by building a table, figure out how much space you can devote to the trains.


----------



## Curch (Jul 25, 2013)

My main goal is cleaning everything up first. I have never built any kind of train set up before. I wouldn't even know where to start. But I know I am in god hands here . I love visual guides. Any good ones out there or website that would help me put years to these trains?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Curch said:


> My main goal is cleaning everything up first. I have never built any kind of train set up before. I wouldn't even know where to start. But I know I am in god hands here . I love visual guides. Any good ones out there or website that would help me put years to these trains?


I told you where to start. 
As you are fixing and cleaning wouldn't it be nice to see if they run?

Here is a current thread about a table build going on. It has some visual pictures to look at.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=25050
Believe me, we have a ton more on all kinds of table builds here.
I will search if you give me a little more info on the size of the room. Or the size of the table that would be good for you.

First thing is to decide on where the trains will go and how much room you can devote to the RR. 

To begin I would at least get a loop set up to run them around after you work on them.
I am guessing when you say clean them up you're only talking about the outsides?
You know that you really should service the insides too? That is more important than the outsides.

No sense in having a nice clean train if it doesn't run.

Even if you start with a smaller table you can plan for addons to it later. I think it is easier to plan on using all the available space in the beginning. Everyone seems to add on anyway, and a lot wished they planned larger from the start.

How much space do you have? What sized room?
Basement or attic?


----------



## Curch (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you for that link big ed. I don't know if I am that handy . For now, I would just love to organize, clean everything up and get to know the history on what I have. I know I Jane a lot here!


----------



## Curch (Jul 25, 2013)

For example, are these two in the correct boxes? Are they complete? What era are they from? Before I start building and playing, I want to know the history and have everything right.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Your passenger cars are known as 'heavy weights'. They ran on
most US railroads in the 30s and 40s some even until the Amtrak
takeover.

Here are pics of actual heavy weight cars:

https://www.google.com/search?q=Hea...VMP2BtCUyATD04II&ved=0CDMQsAQ&biw=843&bih=390

don


----------



## Curch (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks don. I was in one of those cars pictured. It would have been awesome to ride on a train back in those days!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I got to ride one of L & N's last steam power passenger trains from Kentucky
through Indiana and Illinois to St. Louis. But, for the life of me, I can't
recall whether the cars were heavy weights or not.

Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Curch said:


> Thank you for that link big ed. I don't know if I am that handy . For now, I would just love to organize, clean everything up and get to know the history on what I have. I know I Jane a lot here!


OK, What cars are in these Penn Line boxes?
They caught my eye first. Lets see them......out of the box please.

I will put the picture here as sooner or later it will disappear from dam photobucket.:thumbsdown: (yes John I know it is spelled wrong. )










History you want, you got it.

Penn Line only manufactured trains from 1947 tom 1963.

Links,
Wiki,
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penn_Line_Manufacturing

Penn Line history,
http://www.hoseeker.org/pennline/pennlinehistory/early.html

Penn Line has a spot in the HO seeker I linked previously,
http://www.hoseeker.org/pennlineinformation.html

Lets see what is hiding in there, this is like opening King Tut's burial room.:thumbsup:


----------



## Curch (Jul 25, 2013)

I will post pics later on tonight. I think they are all the same cars if I am not mistaken. I am starting to navigate that site better. It is a huge help!

Thanks big ed!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Pull out that old Mantua sitting under them too. 

A little Mantua history?
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=290219&postcount=8

That is from a recent thread here, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=24998&highlight=mantua

Most say they are junk and not worth nothing.
I disagree, but am unwilling to "argue" with them.:smokin:


----------



## Curch (Jul 25, 2013)

Here you go ed.


----------



## Curch (Jul 25, 2013)

I will get a pic of the mantua later


----------



## Curch (Jul 25, 2013)

Here is the mantua ed. This is the first time I opened this one. Nice looking car. What are those little weight or button looking things inside the box?



After doing further research, I figured out that this does not belong in this box. It's a bachmann car. I am sure the correct version is here somewhere.


----------

